# Invisible Touch Detailing - Toyota Supra Twin Turbo



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi, this was written for the Supra Club.

Today, Shane (Mkiv Supra Club) has collected his car after i carried out a Stage 1 paint enhancement (so not full correction) and engine bay treatment. As with all of you i have dealt with, Shane is once again another cracking guy and it was a pleasure to meet him and his Supra. However, time for some pics, and there's quite a few so go and grab a beer 

This was his Supra on arrival (Shane does not have a problem with his plates being shown)










Taking a walk around the car


























































































































































To start off, the induction kit was covered and the engine lightly sprayed with the pressure washer turned off (minimal water) Areas were then sprayed with meguiars all purpose cleaner, engine and machine cleaner and then aggitated with a selection of brushes. It was then carefully rinsed off.










As was the fuel cap



















The door shuts



















And then the boot shuts



















The tyres were then sprayed with all purpose cleaner and aggitated










The wheels went through the same process using bilberry



















At this point the weather was starting to turn. So the car was jetwashed down, snowfoamed to loosen the dirt and left to dwell for 5 mins and then jetwashed off. The Supra was then washed using the 2 bucket method using meguiars shampoo plus. It was then taken into the garage to be clayed to remove the bonded contamination



















It was then washed again outside using the 2 bucket method and brought back inside. Whilst the engine bay was still wet, everything was sprayed with aerospace 303 and left to dry naturally










Bonnet closed, we'll come back to that later 










The car was dried using drying towels and then the paint was measured. A few areas measuring less than expected but not that caused any major concern. Now to give you an idea of thickness's involved on the gauge, this plastic card measures 127 microns








































































































































Inspecting the paintwork under halogen lighting revealed this








































































































































I normally like to use menzerna 106fa polish for a task like this, but chose to use meguiars #80 with the makita rotary, 3m polishing pad and 3m backing plate for control



















Working my way around the car














































Onto the passenger door










A quick inspect under led lighting



















Continuing around













































































































The sunlight catching the rear wing
































































Once all polishing was complete, i returned to the engine bay which had dried lovely with the water and 303 mix. The paintwork in here was wiped clean and dusted down





































After an ipa wipedown on the paintwork to remove polishing oils, it was then treated with dodo juice lime prime lite glaze / pre-wax cleanser to prepare the paint to recieve a wax and aid bonding










I then applied 1 application of victoria concourse wax










All glass was polished and the exhaust was also polished using meguiars nxt










The scuttle panel was treated with bumper care and applied with a brush which i find the best way due to its shape.










The alloys were treated with wheel sealant










And tyres with 2 coats of endurance gel










The tyre pressures were then also checked and inflated to Shane's requirements










The interior was dusted, hoovered and wiped down with all purpose cleaner




























These were some final shots







































































































































































































Before being covered up ready for Shanes arrival










The final task was to complete his service book to go along with his existing maintenance records



















Just before Shane drove out the gate, i snapped a few outside shots























































Shane's reaction was smashing to say the least and makes the many, many hours involved even more of a pleasure. Hope you enjoyed the read 

Christian


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

amazing work, these cars really do look so good even now


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks like really nice work...much better in the after photos!

:thumb:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Great job! The swirls looked terrible


----------



## jake4 (Sep 21, 2011)

Great work and a nice write up


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Excellent work as always Christian


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

very nice.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Cracking attention to detail on that one some great correction, thanks for sharing. Long time since set eye,s on a Supra but new one's coming soon


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Looks miles better now, looked grey in the before. The swirls were really robbing the clarity in the paint.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

looking good dude!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

This is a excellent detail, great correction on the paint.

The cars totally transformed to new condition, simply amazing.

Thanks for taking the time to post this detail


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

that was a swirl monster. great work.


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

this is detailing on another level what with the car cover and maintenance book


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Carlos_Bilibio (Jun 28, 2011)

Ow my goddddddd

Nice car, nice job....

fantastic !!!


----------



## alcarp (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice work! A superb car needs to look that clean.

Just a few questions ...
1. Where do you get the halogen lamps/stand from? 
2. can I use a normal plug for them?
3. Do they work as good to make swirls etc stand out if used outside?

Thanks
Alan


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

great job!!!


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Great turnaround.


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Wow, just how it should look ! Nice turnaround


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

Amazing mate, fantastic efforts to get that beautiful finish with suprisingly dangerously low readings!!! :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate.


----------



## BeeZy (Aug 28, 2011)

So many swirls, but the result is excellent!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

great job!


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

great detail. Love the service wallet, nice touch. Any chance you can pm me where you get these from, just bought a boat and would love something like to personalise and save my service records in for future.

Cheers, Peter.


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

alcarp said:


> Nice work! A superb car needs to look that clean.
> 
> Just a few questions ...
> 1. Where do you get the halogen lamps/stand from?
> ...


Hi Alan,

1. They came from Screwfix, but you can get them at many places
2. They came with a standard uk plug
3. They will never work as well outside surrounded by natural light i'm afraid


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Lovely job and great write up :thumb:

There's still something about Supras that makes me sit up and take notice. Went to look at one a good few years ago and was going to part with the readies right up to the point I got laughed off the phone from the insurers


----------



## jam3s (Nov 25, 2010)

yeah i had a supra as well, great car and great job


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Well done Cristian. That paint now looks incredible! Lovely black paint!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Good to see some old school products being used, #80 is sublime.


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

How carefully did you have to go with 80 micros of paint :doublesho


----------



## EVL (Dec 31, 2010)

One of my all time favourite cars and a job really well done. :thumb:


----------



## Sparrow'90 (Jul 19, 2009)

Your work is amazing!


----------



## Mobb (May 7, 2011)

Love Supra's! Amazing work!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work on a cool car!:thumb:

Some great photography showing the level of correction via the 50/50 shots.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work .


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Looks nice,

Never know why they don't fit UK style number plates to them though, or at least fit the jap one straight


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Very nice work , no wonder owner was pleased with such a turn around.

Can I ask , how much 303 would you use on an engine bay of that size?


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

Great job. Nice to see an older car put right!


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

A210 AMG said:


> Looks nice,
> 
> Never know why they don't fit UK style number plates to them though, or at least fit the jap one straight


Thanks. The bumpers front and rear are different on UK's and imports


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

bigslippy said:


> Very nice work , no wonder owner was pleased with such a turn around.
> 
> Can I ask , how much 303 would you use on an engine bay of that size?


Thanks. I'd expect to get 3-4 engine bays from 1 container of 303, obviously depending on what required protecting.


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

mrbloke said:


> Great job. Nice to see an older car put right!


Cheers. Well if your into Supras, then i will have an extremely interesting writeup to upload shortly. Very special car and an absolute monster


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

awesome turn around


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Admirable 50/50's sir. Looks a far cry from what it once was.


----------



## KissmyICE (Apr 26, 2006)

Wow huge improvement!


----------

